# Ausführlicher Fehlerbericht!



## Murunija (25. März 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

Danke für die Mühe die ihr euch gemacht habt um den Charakterplaner wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Leider hat das Beta-Testing sehr versagt, wenn es denn überhaupt statt gefunden habt.

Für alle gilt, beim Vergleich zwischen Armory und Charakterplaner bitte darauf achten das im Armory unter Umständen auch Buffs mit berechnet werden!

Anbei ein paar Fehler die mir bei grobem Vergleichen aufgefallen sind.

- Ausrüstunggegenstände mit zufälligen Verzauberungen (des Ebers, des Adlers,...) werden zwar korrekt importiert, aber leider ohne die entsprechende Verzauberung. Die entsprechenden Stats gehen leider verloren.
- Ein Troll Priester Stufe 70 hat einen Grundwert von 152 Wille (nicht 159!)
- Die Formel für die Manaregenerations Berechnung ist etwas ungenau. Evtl. Rundungsfehler.
- Zauberdurchschlagskraft fehlt komplett.
- Starke Abweichungen in der Berechnung für Nah- und Distanzangriffs DPS. Auch scheint die kritische Wertung nicht korrekt berechnet zu werden.
- Gesundsheits- und Manavorrat passt überhaupt nicht (Abweichungen von über 20%).
- Rüstungsabsorbation sollte wie im Spiel mit 2 Nachkommastellen angezeigt werden.
- In der Verteidigung scheint mindestens die Ausweichwertung nicht zu stimmen.

Viel Erfolg beim Überarbeiten und hoffe auf eine bald funktionierende Version!


----------

